# Ever seen these?



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a toddler. He can't reach the light switch, so I made some of these, of which, he picked the airplane. 
















It's a pretty simple project. The rubber tubing at the end of the stick holds onto the light switch, basically making a long handle so the rugrats can reach to turn their light on and off.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

What a great Idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool idea :thumbsup: Soon your kid will find out how fun it is to turn on and off the lights :laughing:


----------

